# New Horus Heresy shortie up



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/Honour-to-the-Dead.html

The prose version of the Honour to the Dead audio drama from 2013.

Was it any good?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

In a rare moment of madness, I bought the audio of this to listen to when I had a ten hour drive to do. And I couldn't get over the absurdly over the top performance of the traitor warhound princeps, he was maniacally laughing like a scooby doo villain through most of the audio and generally cackling away and cooing at his titan like it was a pet. Beyond off putting, so hopefully this story comes out better in prose version.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

All that is still going to take place. Only without hearing the comedic effect of the cackling/cooing.

In the end, it's Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It's only £1.50, I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

What exactly does prose mean in this and how come this is so much cheaper than usual e-books? :O The CD-counterpart is 10 times the price.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> What exactly does prose mean in this and how come this is so much cheaper than usual e-books? :O The CD-counterpart is 10 times the price.


Prose, aka textized version. It is a short story. Hence why its so cheap.


----------

